# Internet Service Provider



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Could anyone help me out with a reliable internet company or internet option for Montecala, Cumbre Del Sol?

We are looking at the option of a long term rental in the area though we only going to use if for holidays/weekends/friends etc. 

It's an essential to have Internet access and ideally at a speed sufficiently fast enough to stream TV. I have the streaming equipment and my own proxy so no issues there.

I'm just after the options that there may be?

Perhaps 3g/4g or a conventional ISP.

Any helps would be very much appreciated.

Thanks All!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

piersuk said:


> Could anyone help me out with a reliable internet company or internet option for Montecala, Cumbre Del Sol?
> 
> We are looking at the option of a long term rental in the area though we only going to use if for holidays/weekends/friends etc.
> 
> ...


:welcome: 

do you mean Cumbre del Sol, Benitaxell? 

I'm pretty sure that BLU cover that area - I use them & even with all the storms we had last week, when everyone else seemed to be losing internet, BLU customers didn't!

Blu So Easy!


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi

Yes C del S Benitaxell. Though the place is on the Moraira side overlooking El Portet.

Thanks that's great I'll make some enquiries.

I have managed to establish there may well be a community satellite option in the area. Apparently somewhere the FTA boxes can be purchased locally. I'm sure that they could be found much cheaper online..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

piersuk said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes C del S Benitaxell. Though the place is on the Moraira side overlooking El Portet.
> 
> ...


I know some people up there who use BLU - I'm sure if there was a reliable free service they'd be using that


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

piersuk said:


> I have managed to establish there may well be a community satellite option in the area. Apparently somewhere the FTA boxes can be purchased locally. I'm sure that they could be found much cheaper online..


Not 100% sure, but it may be a "closed" community system, where you have to purchase their boxes, and pay some form of subscription, which will allow access to the channels on their system...as they may "encrypt" the channel on their system... rather than a "free for all" system.

So a FTA box may not necessarily work... but you can always try... as the image quality from satellite for live TV will be much better than via the internet.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. 

The closed encrypted system makes more sense in terms of the TV.

My understanding of Blu was their equipment was sited to provide coverage of Javea. We are on the opposite side of Cumbre. 

I've emailed them so I'll post the reply when received.

Thanks


----------

